# Exo-Terra Mayan Habitat Kit good for beginners?



## apocalypto (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi! I'm brand new to owning frogs (I've had a couple of lizards in the past). I'm really excited about maybe owning some poison dart frogs so I'm doing plenty of research into the best setups for them etc.

I am very interested in the Exo-Terra Mayan Habitat kit - 18" x 18" x 24":
Exo Terra : Products : Habitat Kit Maya

I was hoping to add an Exo-Terra waterfall and fogger and live plants and moss.

I hope someone can answer my questions about it (I did try to search first):

1. Is this a good beginner tank?

2. More specifically, is it suitable for dart frogs? (I hope so!)

3. It seems like everyone is using a false bottom to stop the substrate being saturated - how does that play into this tank? It doesn't come with one, so would I need to add one to it?

4. How many dart frogs would be comfortable in a tank that size?

Thanks so much for your time! I hope to learn a lot from this forum.


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

Glad you are considering the hobby. Exo's are great however mentioned in the setup you are considering.

1) Foggers are dangerous to the frogs because there is current coming from that fogger that can literally be fet if you touch it, it could electricute your frogs

2) Waterfalls are great however the exoterra waterfall has a in fall pump (sinks into the back of the attatched resivoir, this can suck up some froglets and the waterfall resivoir depending on the size can be really deep and could drown some froglets)

As far as the false bottom that is built using 1 1/2 inch pvc pipe (cut into 2 inch sections), egg crate(purchase at lowes or Home Depot, it is used for lighting and is a hard plastic) and some screen. Also need some all glass silicone, or 3M clear silicon.

As far as how many frogs an fit you need to let us know which PDF's you are considering so we can give you an answer. if you are going to be dealing with Thumbnails you could probably fit 4 or 5 in there, if you are dealing with larger frogs like tincs. Leucomelas, I wouldnt do anymore the 3, if terriblis I wouldnt go more than a pair.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome!

1 & 2.
Exo-terra enclosures (I use them exclusively now) make great frog cages with a few minor modifications- covering/swapping the screen top with glass and plugging up the cord holes in the back.

3. You would make a false bottom the same way, just different dimensions. Egg crate lighting diffuser covered with screen on top of PVC pipes.

4. 2-4 darts depending on their adult size and temperament. Honestly, the number of adult frogs you can keep in one enclosure depends more on the temperament of the adult frogs and less on cage size (though cage layout has an effect). The difference between a 30 gallon and a 75 gallon tank (75 being the biggest 'large' tank commonly seen) is much smaller than the 75 gallon tank and the volume of their normal territory in the wild. This is one reason why so many frogs (tinctorius especially) seem to do better in pairs in captivity, no matter how big the enclosure is.

Personally, I'd skip the fogger- do a search on them- they aren't worth it. 

I also keep all young frogs in simple grow out containers with sphagnum moss, leaf litter and pothos/philodendron cuttings until they are half to three quarters grown.

The other thing is get your fruit fly cultures going a month before you start. Culturing flies is the most difficult (other than leaving your frogs alone) thing to do as a beginner and it's best to get into good habits early.

Good luck and keep on reading!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Malaki33 said:


> 1) Foggers are dangerous to the frogs because there is current coming from that fogger that can literally be fet if you touch it, it could electricute your frogs


My understanding is it's not the electrical current that you feel, but the motion from the vibrating plate (still unpleasant).


----------



## apocalypto (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I wasn't aware the foggers were dangerous. I was intending on getting the Exo-Terra fogger that combines with their waterfall - still not a good idea? I love the misty rainforest visuals it produces, as well as the cooling humidity.

I was interested in getting Azureus and Leucomelas species probably, as I have heard good things about their personality and hardiness.

I assume you can buy a male and a female pair easily?

Thanks again


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Do a search....top menu....third pull down from the right.

Type in "Foggers" and "Humidifiers" and take a bunch of time to read those.

"Fog" is not a replacement for good oe' fashion hand misting IMO. It has a "wow" factor but it's not for constant use.

BTW....LOVE your screen name. Mayan research, anthropology, archeology is definately my bag. Liked the Gibson movie as well.

Good luck with everything and post often!


----------



## apocalypto (Nov 10, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Do a search....top menu....third pull down from the right.
> 
> Type in "Foggers" and "Humidifiers" and take a bunch of time to read those.
> 
> ...


Thanks  I really liked the movie also and I have a penchant for mayan culture - hence my attraction to the Mayan Exo-terra tank


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome. Where are you from? More than likely there is someone close by that you could get with and check out some setups.
Scott


----------



## apocalypto (Nov 10, 2009)

boombotty said:


> Welcome. Where are you from? More than likely there is someone close by that you could get with and check out some setups.
> Scott


I live in North Alabama.


----------



## apocalypto (Nov 10, 2009)

I have decided I am going to build my own environment from scratch instead (great stuff background, false bottom etc etc). I have been so inspired by the incredible examples shown here - you guys have made some amazing vivariums!

I plan on reading, researching and designing for quite some time and am not rushing into it. I want it to be just right, or as close as it can be the first time 

I'm still thinking of using an 18x18x24 Exo-Terra tank as the base (with none of their decorations).

I estimate I should have around $500 to put into it (including a couple of frogs). Do you think that should get me pretty far?

I'm sure you'll get plenty of questions from me as I get closer to building it! 

Thanks!


----------



## apocalypto (Nov 10, 2009)

Any opinions on the money?

Thanks!


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well,

If you look around you can probably find the 18X18X24 for about 126 bucks, you can pick up the great stuff for about 4 dollars a can, the egg crate is 11 bucks a sheet the PVC pipe is about 3 bucks and some silicone is around 3 bucks a tube, throw in your substrate lets say 8 bucks, your leca(if you use it) 10 bucks (shop around). Ohh screen that runs around 7 dollars a roll so we are up to....calculating...172 dollars...then throw in a nice piece of drift wood or similar for about 7 dollars, then some plants lets say (if you are really extravagant, 25 bucks and the grand total is!! 204 plus the frogs!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Malaki33 said:


> Well,
> 
> If you look around you can probably find the 18X18X24 for about 126 bucks, you can pick up the great stuff for about 4 dollars a can, the egg crate is 11 bucks a sheet the PVC pipe is about 3 bucks and some silicone is around 3 bucks a tube, throw in your substrate lets say 8 bucks, your leca(if you use it) 10 bucks (shop around). Ohh screen that runs around 7 dollars a roll so we are up to....calculating...172 dollars...then throw in a nice piece of drift wood or similar for about 7 dollars, then some plants lets say (if you are really extravagant, 25 bucks and the grand total is!! 204 plus the frogs!


where do you get your silicone?


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey, have you bought the mayan tank yet? that things looks interesting. take some pics!


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

Rick said:


> where do you get your silicone?


Just bought 2 tubes at Lowes


----------



## apocalypto (Nov 10, 2009)

Dendrobatesrichardii said:


> Hey, have you bought the mayan tank yet? that things looks interesting. take some pics!


I have actually decided to construct my own background and scenery rather than use the Mayan tank accessories. It does look cool, but I want something much more natural looking.


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

apocalypto said:


> I have actually decided to construct my own background and scenery rather than use the Mayan tank accessories. It does look cool, but I want something much more natural looking.



Well, I would have to agree with you on this. Make sure you post a construction journal!


----------



## apocalypto (Nov 10, 2009)

Dendrobatesrichardii said:


> Well, I would have to agree with you on this. Make sure you post a construction journal!


Will do!


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't know if it's been said but you will need glass cut for the top of it. Unless they come with glass tops now. I have two of them one with 3 d.vents breeding and on with 2 d. Lecus. The tanks are great once you get a glass top and the tank mates are happy in them. Hope this helps


----------



## apocalypto (Nov 10, 2009)

Poison-Dart-Fart said:


> I don't know if it's been said but you will need glass cut for the top of it. Unless they come with glass tops now. I have two of them one with 3 d.vents breeding and on with 2 d. Lecus. The tanks are great once you get a glass top and the tank mates are happy in them. Hope this helps



Thanks, I was aware of this. Is it possible to use plexi-glass instead? I assume it is cheaper and probably safer than glass.


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

You can but will have to replace it. the humid and heat makes it worp. It will be cheaper in the long run to use glass trust me on this one lol


----------

